
Google Introduces Interest-based Adsense - peter123
http://adsense.blogspot.com/2009/03/driving-monetization-with-ads-that.html
======
patio11
Everybody and their dog has said they're going to provide this Really Soon Now
for the last 15 years, and it still isn't going to happen, because _interest
is not intent_.

I'm very _interested_ in saving for retirement. As a working professional,
convincing me to use your brokerage/retirement products instead of the next
guy is worth Quite A Bit Of Money as long as I stay. However, I have no
_intent_ of switching brokerages today, like I would be demonstrating if I had
just googled [open roth ira account]. Ditto "wow, he certainly appears
interested in computers" vs. "I have my credit card in one hand and my mouse
in the other, who wants to sell me a laptop".

This is the big reason Facebook can't monetize my pageviews despite the fact
that their algorithms could infer more about my interests than many people who
have known me for years.

~~~
axod
Google has a pretty good ecosystem setup.

If I click on a google ad to buy an xbox, google know I bought an xbox, or am
thinking about buying one (If I went through Google checkout, they can be
sure, but that's not in the current mix afaik). It's probably a good idea for
them to show me offers on xbox games and accessories once in a while after
that.

Facebook _can_ monetize your pageviews. They just choose to spend it all on
800 employees, swish offices, etc etc.

~~~
ntoshev
I don't think Google is that good with integrating all the data they have. For
example they still show me Google Chrome ads on pages I open with the Chrome
browser.

I also doubt Google AdSense would show me ads based on the contents of the
referring page (as a limited form of
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Behavioral_targeting>). Also Facebook could use
all the external links you post or click to build a profile of you, but their
limited keyword ad targeting indicates they don't.

~~~
radu_floricica
> I don't think Google is that good with integrating all the data they have.
> For example they still show me Google Chrome ads on pages I open with the
> Chrome browser.

Not to do so would be micromanagement, or rule-based algorithms. It decided,
correctly, that you would be interested in Chrome. That's plenty.

------
briansmith
This sucks. Tracking our every move just to give us targeting advertising is a
terrible thing. Especially for consumers.

I'm sure someone somewhere will be naively missing the point, happy that the
advertising will more targeted and relevant.

~~~
radu_floricica
Well I am happy advertising will be more targeted and relevant, both as a
consumer and an occasional advertiser. A transaction implies agreement on both
sides, anything which facilitates it is good. Advertisment by itself will
never put a hand in your pocket.

As for tracking every move... They're already doing it for some time. This way
indeed it will be easier to get to the information - a spouse of a friend may
find your Interests page ... interesting. But considering the world now, and
most likely the world of the future is filled with social networks whose
primary job is to advertise your interests to everybody, I don't think most
people will have a problem with this. Especially the young. As for those who
do... you can always opt out.

~~~
10ren
Google's strength is ads that you (likely) want to see, instead of flashing
banners, stealing your attention. Ads are presently targeted by your google
search, and by your gmail content.

Note that google already tracks your searches:
<http://www.google.com/history/>

------
axod
Very cool. Anything to make advertising more targeted and relevant is a great
thing. Both for advertisers and consumers.

I'm sure someone somewhere will be up in arms completely missing the point,
complaining that Google is tracking their every move though.

~~~
Ardit20
well they are tracking their every move!

~~~
axod
As they have been for years. My point is this isn't any 'extra' threat. If you
don't want to be tracked for some reason, install adblock, or block the google
domains.

Since adsense appeared on tons of websites they've been able to track people.
Just like all the other advertising networks that have been tracking people
for the last 10 years+.

------
chime
Phew. Interest meaning involvement/attention and not interest rates. I read
the headline and checked the date to see if it was April 1st already because
Adsense revenues based on the Fed prime rate or 30yr fixed mortgage rate would
be a funny caricature of the current economic situation. Of course, it would
not be funny if they actually did it, which I'm glad they didn't.

------
brfox
As long as they are just inferring what type of ads I am interested in, I wish
that someone would just ask us what we are interested in. Or at least rule out
the things we are NOT interested in. Like, stick a little button on their ads
which says "dislike?" and we could click it and not be shown any more of those
ads (or ads in that category).

~~~
imp
That's exactly what Adpinion does: <http://adpinion.com/>

------
braindead_in
is this based on cookies or the css history hack?

~~~
Tichy
Probably cookies, I think the Google cookie lives for a really long time. And
anytime Google sends you something, they can send and check for cookies. That
includes Google Analytics, too, I suppose.

